# Nhl Network



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

Here's a link to the latest rumor/news on the NHL Network

http://www.hockeybuzz.com/blog.php?post_id=9646

It looks as if people with cable are going to be better served than those with satellite


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

comcast is adding this october 1st


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

Free Preview link for October
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl_network/feature/?fid=11240


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

This preview is for the Canadian version. There is still no official word on DirecTV or Dish picking this up.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Peter305 said:


> This preview is for the Canadian version. There is still no official word on DirecTV or Dish picking this up.


Peter,

While not official, on Dish Networks latest "Charlie Chat" a company rep did say ON AIR, that Dish intended to launch NHL Network as well as carry its' HD feed as well.

Rumors suggest NHL Network will launch next week on Dish Network rumored to be October 3rd.

John


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Peter,
> 
> While not official, on Dish Networks latest "Charlie Chat" a company rep did say ON AIR, that Dish intended to launch NHL Network as well as carry its' HD feed as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. As a DirecTV subscriber I'm even more interested in seeing it there....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I just talked to D* about another issue, but asked about NHL Network HD. I was told that D* has no plans on carrying NHL Network in the near future.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> I just talked to D* about another issue, but asked about NHL Network HD. I was told that D* has no plans on carrying NHL Network in the near future.


The CSRs probably don't even know the NHL is a pro sports league.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree.. I know the CSRs don't have a good record about knowing what is going on, but just wanted to pass along what I was told today. I hope NHL Network goes live this week on D*!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

IT'S COMING!

_NHL Net nabs U.S. Carriage

NHL Network, currently on Canadian TV, skates south this month after completing distribution deals with U.S. cable operators Comcast, Cox Communications, Cablevision and Time Warner, and with satellite operators *DirecTV and Dish Network.* In total, the network will pass about 72 million U.S. homes. _
http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/current/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003654871


----------



## STEVEHD (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi 

I Was Scrolling Today And Seen The Nhl In Hd In The 700s Channals Plus One That Was Showing Hockey Like A Show?


----------



## nimmer (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's some recent updates/news on the launching of the NHL Network ....

Intelsat Delivers NHL in HD to North American Cable Neighborhoods

NHL Network sends pucks flying your way

New NHL network expecting in 'weeks'


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Talked to a D* CSR last evening (10/10) and again was told that D* has no plans to carry NHL Network. When I asked about the various press releases in newspapers and what not, I was told, "that information is not true". No idea what to believe until I actually see the NHL Network HD on my TV..


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Talked to a D* CSR last evening (10/10) and again was told that D* has no plans to carry NHL Network. When I asked about the various press releases in newspapers and what not, I was told, "that information is not true". No idea what to believe until I actually see the NHL Network HD on my TV..


 Like I said in another thread.... I would believe a press release over a D* CSR anyday ...:grin:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had the NHL Network on all day since I got home from work. Great channel, they had on a classic Flyers/Sabres game from the '70s that I had fun watching .


----------



## krog7d7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've had the NHL Network on all day since I got home from work. Great channel, they had on a classic Flyers/Sabres game from the '70s that I had fun watching .


What channel are you tuned in to?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have Time Warner Cable and NHL Network was added a few days ago.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> Like I said in another thread.... I would believe a press release over a D* CSR anyday ...:grin:


I agree... wondering how long it will be until D* issues a press release about NHL Network HD. Maybe they are waiting for a D* rollout date or channel number. Heck, they could at least just acknowledge that D* will be carrying it.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Up and running right now on E* as a full time HD channel. Currently showing
replay of last night's Canadians/Panthers game.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw on another board that it was launched yesterday on Ch. 215 but this morning nothing was on that channel. Anyone have any info?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, NHL Network had a free preview (essentially a rebroadcast of the FSN Florida in HD) with NHL Network intermission stuff, then went back to a D* screen. The preview was only the game.

NHL Network may go live full time next week on D*, but who knows.


----------



## jsiebold (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, just wanted all to know that the NHL Network, #215 is up and running over here...........


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

jsiebold said:


> Hey, just wanted all to know that the NHL Network, #215 is up and running over here...........


I live in PA too. I was wondering who your provider is and how I can get signed up for the NHL Network.


----------



## jsiebold (Oct 16, 2007)

layla17 said:


> I live in PA too. I was wondering who your provider is and how I can get signed up for the NHL Network.


I have Directv, with the Premium Package, HD Access, ....all the bells and whistles. In order to get the NHL Network, you'll need to subscribe to either the ChoiceXtra package, which from my understanding will provide the NHL Network for you year round, of if you only subscribe to the Center Ice package, then you will only get the NHL Network during the hockey season. So, I guess it is a matter of preference, but if you live, breath and die ("Die" is used because the Flyers have been "killing" me for the last 20 years of what was my young life), then you would want the ChoiceXtra package.....let me know if you go forward with it and how it works out.....


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the information jsiebold. I'll look into Center Ice.


----------



## jsiebold (Oct 16, 2007)

layla17 said:


> Thanks for the information jsiebold. I'll look into Center Ice.


Keep in mind, that you'll need HD Access to get the channel in HD. The channel looks great of what I have seen. If you like replays of the good ole days (which for me are early 80's and forward....) then you'll love this channel. Watched the 83 Isle team, back when Billy took out the whipping stick on Gretzky.....:bonk1: Now that was hockey.........


----------

